# You might be an ice addict !



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

When you hose down you concrete driveway at midnight so you can try your new ice cleats in the morning.........YOU MIGHT BE AN ICE ADDICT !

When you put your auger power head in the downstairs freezer to make sure it works properly at winter temps.........YOU MIGHT BE AN ICE ADDICT !

When you stop by Gander Mountian at 10 p.m. "just to look around" and are enraged that they close at 9:30 p.m.......YOU MIGHT BE AN ICE ADDICT !

When you install helper springs on you vehical to carry the load from the weight of all your ice fishing stuff......YOU MIGHT BE AN ICE ADDICT !

When you pee in a bottle inside your shanty and use it as a hand warmer......YOU MIGHT BE AN ICE ADDICT !

When you have more money invested in ice fishing stuff, than you have money in the bank.....YOU MIGHT BE AN ICE ADDICT !

When your working outside on the jobsite, and your the only guy wishing it would get colder..........YOU MIGHT BE AN ICE ADDICT !

LOVIN


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

When are you standing in the river, catching chrome, wishing it was colder and frozen.....You might be an Ice Addict,,,this is great


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

When you're sitting in a boat, wishing it was an iceshanty..... you might be an ice addict.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

when you study the action of your ice jigs in the goldfish tank.... you might be an ice addict


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

When you try to justify spending big bucks on a snowmabile/ATV to fish inland lakes that dont allow vehicles just because the Otter sled you bought lastyear is to Damn heavy to pull with your deterioating spine,,,YOU MIGHT BE AN ICE ADDICT !


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

LOVIN no wonder your daughter is embarassed to go out on the ice with you! 




devildog#1 said:


> when you study the action of your ice jigs in the goldfish tank.... you might be an ice addict


 Nope. Just smart.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

When you have everything loaded in the truck by Thanksgiving you might be an addict.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

Amen to all of those things


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

When your reading material is all about ice fishing and nothing else:


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

When you give Human Names to your Pin-Mins.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

When you think about going to the St. Paul, Minnesota Ice Fishing Show because you might find a PinMin you don't have...you might be an ice addict.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

When you load your shanty up on your new ice sled with all your buckets and gear on the shanty and pull it around the yard in the grass just to see what it feels like!


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

When you DVR In Fishermans Ice Fishing Guide and watch them even after the ice melts and wish you were still out there ice fishing... you might be an ice addict!!!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Kneedeep I bought a four wheeler about a month ago to pull my stuff. I don't have any other need for it. Indian lake allows them thank goodness.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

when you set your shantie up in the garage an sit in it! I am an Ice Addict


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

When you check back here 10 times a day, to read the fishing report, and we dont have ice yet...... you may be an icefishing addict.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

All these are true in one way or another



lovin life said:


> when you hose down you concrete driveway at midnight so you can try your new ice cleats in the morning.........you might be an ice addict !
> 
> When you put your auger power head in the downstairs freezer to make sure it works properly at winter temps.........you might be an ice addict !
> 
> ...


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

when you've been ready for 2 months my shanties have been up in my basement for weeks now ive probably spent more time in there make believing than i will fishing(I Hope Not).My neighbors think Im over the edge been running the augar for weeks now IM READY!!!!!!!

icenut(Bill)


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

when you burn a tank of gas starting your auger once a week through the summer, but pray the weed eater won't start.


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

When you use your vacation in the winter months to go ice fishing!

When you spend $7.00 a gallon for race fuel for your ice auger!


----------



## kuther (Dec 18, 2008)

When your wife gives you 1000 maggots for Christmas and you are happy.


----------



## BigBwanaD (Jan 2, 2011)

When you find yourself aroused by the ice in the glass of tea that you are drinking....YOU MIGHT BE AN ADDICT!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

When you get a new ice shanty and you go out in the garage and sit in it everyday instead of sitting in the recliner thats right next to you, YOU MIGHT BE AN ADDICT!


----------

